# Thursday 4/21: super slacker ride



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I am taking Thursday afternoon off work to try to get some miles and some footies into my legs. I'm not sure what the route is other than that there will be many miles (> 100) and many climbs (> 10,000 feet). Since I don't want to do hill repeats, I will probably link up the local big hills including Page Mill, West Alpine, OLH, Kings and Tunitas in some yet-to-be-determined combination. The pace will be "moderate/endurance". I'll be leaving from Mountain View around noon-ish. Anyone?


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

If you push this off till next Wed 4/27 I'm in!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry, I can't delay the ride - this is emergency prep for the Devil Mountain Challenge which is on 4/30. Here's my provisional ride plan consisting of 3 out-and-backs:
1. Up Page Mill, down West Alpine, up West Alpine, down Page Mill.
2. Up OLH East, down OLH West, up OLH West, down 84.
3. Up Kings Mtn, down Tunitas, up Tunitas, down Kings Mtn.
Pretty uninspiring but it keeps the footies up, the miles down to a reasonable amount, and is not as committing as a full loop out to the coast.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

"emergency prep" 

I need a bit of that too although unlikely I'll be able to join you this week. Happy climbing!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ratpick said:


> "emergency prep"


Confession - I looked at my ride logs, and my last century ride was in August. Oops.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Are there any really good climbs accesible from the city going South? I have always ridden north but no idea what is south or how far?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Why not do:

Page Mill
Down W Alpine
Pescadero
Stage 
Lobitis Creek
Tunitas 
Skyline North to 92 East to Canada
to Olive hill and up kings
Skyline south to 84 west, 
up W. OLH, 
back to woodside, then up olh, 
down 84 climb W. Alpine. 

I will show to ride OLH with you I might be able to keep up at that point


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

This is like finding solutions to the Travelling Salesman problem! I want to avoid going coastal so that I have plenty of bail out points if I'm running out of time/light. Anyway, you'd have no problems in keeping up - the main point of this ride is to teach myself how to ride at a pace than I can maintain for more than 2.5 hours!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi UK:

So you want to avoid the coast line. Okay here's my take on this. You'll start at Loyola (Bicycle Outfitter).

1. Montebello Road
2. Redwood Gulch to top of Hwy 9
3. Return via Pierce & Mt. Eden Road
4. Ride to Pagemill Road Up & back down.
5. To Alpine Road via Arrastradero.
6. Left on Los Trancos, -> Ramona -> Vista Verde
7. Down Joaquinn (please be careful on this descent)
8. Down Alpine Road
9. To Kings Mountain Road
10. To Hwy 84 and down.
11. Up Old La Honda & Down 84.
12. Head home.

Most of the climbs have moderate gradients and you'll have Redwood Gulch & Los Trancos to satisfy your craving for ubber steep climbs.

chl


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

what time are you starting and what time do you think you will be hitting OLH?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

heythorp said:


> what time are you starting and what time do you think you will be hitting OLH?


I'm starting around 12:30. The route turns out to be 105 miles and 11,000 feet so I will probably have to cut some of it short to be done before dark. The start of OLH is about 45 miles in, so I'd project 4pm +/- 15 mins. If this works for you, why don't you PM me your phone number? I can then call you once I get to the bottom of Page Mill to give you a 20 minute heads-up?


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> I'm starting around 12:30. The route turns out to be 105 miles and 11,000 feet so I will probably have to cut some of it short to be done before dark. The start of OLH is about 45 miles in, so I'd project 4pm +/- 15 mins. If this works for you, why don't you PM me your phone number? I can then call you once I get to the bottom of Page Mill to give you a 20 minute heads-up?


OK.. I'm in  I'm going to park at Arastradero Preserve (I figure Page Mill Park-n-ride will be full) around 1pm in the hope of catching you at Arastradero & Page Mill before you climb.. is that on your route?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ratpick said:


> OK.. I'm in  I'm going to park at Arastradero Preserve (I figure Page Mill Park-n-ride will be full) around 1pm in the hope of catching you at Arastradero & Page Mill before you climb.. is that on your route?


Nice! That's a perfect spot to meet. Arastradero and Page Mill at 1pm. I may be a few minutes late as someone has just scheduled a con call for noon.

Here's the route on bikely.

CHL - thanks for suggesting the alternate! I've been riding Highway 9 and Montebello recently so I'm looking for a slight change of scene.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Well that was a lot of fun! So glad I was able to make it. This ride wins in my log as the shortest number of (road) miles to 10K footies - just 70!

Thanks for climbing the OLH's with us heythorp!


----------

